
Ask HN: How do you deal with anxiety before an interview? - isuckatcoding
I get very nervous and anxious before an interview so much so it affects my sleep the night before. How do you guys deal with that anxious feelings? Look at pictures of cute kittens and puppies?
======
cimmanom
Remember that you’re judging them as much as they’re judging you. Get in a
mindset where you’re planning to reject them, so it doesn’t matter if you do
well at the interview. It’s up to them to convince you otherwise.

------
billconan
Same here. I don’t have a solution. Next time I guess I will do excessive
excercise the day before to get tired and try some sleep pills.

------
smt88
Anxiety is normal. Just accept that you’ll feel it. Interviewers don’t
disqualify good people for being nervous.

~~~
billconan
The problem is not being able to sleep.

------
gjvc
Do more of them until they become boring.

